# Configuration address for an Arris TM502G modem



## Refugio (Jul 3, 2010)

I need to find the configuration address for an Arris modem. The instructions that I have sya that it should be at the bottem of the modem, listed as an "http." address followed by a series of numbers, but there is no "http" info on th modem. Is there a different way for me to find that number?


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

http://www.ehow.co.uk/how_6067836_troubleshoot-arris-modem-502g.html

In a browser try the following 192.168.0.1 ; 192.168.1.1 ; 192.168.100.1 ; 192.168.1.100.
so will be http://192.168.0.1 or .2 or 1.1 just keep trying

http://www.arrisi.com/support/guides/500_series.asp


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If it's a modem only its address may be 192.168.100.1.

If it's a modem/router combo, configured to include the router function, its address is the Default Gateway. If you have a Windows PC you can find the Default Gateway as follows.

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG*

If it is a modem/router combo configured to act as a modem only often you have to reset it to factory default settins before accessing it.


----------

